# Erster Gaming-PC



## Tiramza (15. April 2017)

Hallo Leute!

Ich suche meinen ersten Gaming PC, ich brauche in hauptsächlich für dass schneiden von Videos oder zum bearbeiten von Bildern. Nebenbei spiele ich noch Spiele wie GTA V oder Spintires,..Ich brauche aber keine Ultra Auflösungen sondern nur normales Full HD. Ich habe auf Amazon einen passenden PC gefunden, nun ist meine Frage ob der gut ist.
Die Daten lesen sich gut:

AMD Quad-Core A8-7600 3,8 GHz
Arbeitsspeicher von 8 GB
3D Grafikchip AMD Radeon HD 8570D, 4GB HyperMemory DirectX 11
Winows 10
LAN fähig

und das für knapp 310€. Zahlt sich der Kauf aus?

Dazu würde ich noch den Asus VS228NE Monitor, Maus, Mouspad und  Tastatur von Sharkoon und die Lautsprecher Logitech Z333 nehmen.
LG Jonas


----------



## Spassbremse (15. April 2017)

Tiramza schrieb:


> Zahlt sich der Kauf aus?



Hallo. 

Kurz & schmerzlos: Nein. 

Das Ding ist ein etwas besserer Office-Rechner, für maximal einfache Spiele halbwegs geeignet. 

Aber für durchaus anspruchsvolle Tätigkeiten wie Bild- und Videobearbeitung, sowie durchaus fordernde Spiele wie GTA V...eher nicht.

PassMark - Radeon HD 8570 - Price performance comparison

Wie Du siehst, schneidet sogar eine absolute Lowend-Karte, wie z. B.  die GTX 750 Ti fast 4x besser ab - und ich würde heute diese Karte eigentlich niemandem mehr empfehlen, der Spiele wie GTA V spielen möchte.

Mein Rat: besser Finger weg.

EDIT: Du solltest mit MINDESTENS 500€, besser 600€ (aktuell sind die Preise eher etwas "ungünstig") rechnen. Alles darunter eignet sich eigentlich wirklich nur als Officerechner/"Multimedia"-PC


----------



## Tiramza (15. April 2017)

Danke für die Antwort


----------



## Spassbremse (15. April 2017)

Gern geschehen, auch wenn ich ja leider nur eine negative Antwort geben konnte.

Ich persönlich würde bei Deinem Anforderungsprofil(*) eher einen aktuellen Intel i7, 16GB RAM und eine Grafikkarte mit mindestens 6GB VRAM wählen, aber dann ist man budgetmäßig (SSD/HDD, Netzteil und Gehäuse inklusive) schon eher bei ~1000€, ohne Peripheriegeräte.

(*) bezogen auf "hauptsächlich zum Schneiden von Videos"


----------



## Tiramza (15. April 2017)

Bis nutzte ich einen HP Envy 15 mit i7, 2,5GHz und einer Nvidia GeForce GTX 850M der hat alles super gemacht nur ist der leider kaputt geworden...


----------



## Spassbremse (15. April 2017)

Tiramza schrieb:


> Bis nutzte ich einen HP Envy 15 mit i7, 2,5GHz und einer Nvidia GeForce GTX 850M der hat alles super gemacht nur ist der leider kaputt geworden...



Hm, das ist doch ein Notebook...übrigens kein schlechtes. 

Das, was Du oben angeführt hast, ist aber ein Desktop-Rechner, oder? Ich bin jedenfalls von einem Desktoprechner ausgegangen.

Denn, falls Du wieder ein Notebook möchtest, müsstest Du noch einmal erheblich mehr kalkulieren. 

Grobe Faustformel: Um die gleiche Leistung wie ein Desktopsystem zu erzielen, muss man bei einem Notebook etwa 1,5-2x soviel investieren.


----------



## Batze (15. April 2017)

Frage:
Wie sieht dein Gesamt Budget aus und welche Spiele sollten als Beispiel darauf laufen.
Wie allerdings Spassbremse schon sagt, für um die 300€ bekommst du keinen Gaming PC, und schneiden von Videos hat etwas andere Anforderungen, die aber auch nicht geringer sind, je nach verwendeter Software und wie lange du auf das Neurendering warten willst.


----------



## Herbboy (15. April 2017)

Unter 600€ wird das nichts, wenn du nicht enttäuscht werden willst. und auch das wäre noch grenzwertig. Wenn du einen AMD Ryzen 5 Vierkerner nimmst für 180€, passendes Einsteigermainboard für 70€, erstmal nur 8GB RAM für 60€, ne SSD mit 240GB für 90€, günstiges Gehäuse mit halbwegs gutem Netzteil für 80€, dann sind das schon fast 500€, und ne Grafikkarte fehlt da noch...


----------



## Batze (15. April 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Unter 600€ wird das nichts, wenn du nicht enttäuscht werden willst. und auch das wäre noch grenzwertig. Wenn du einen AMD Ryzen 5 Vierkerner nimmst für 180€, passendes Einsteigermainboard für 70€, erstmal nur 8GB RAM für 60€, ne SSD mit 240GB für 90€, günstiges Gehäuse mit halbwegs gutem Netzteil für 80€, dann sind das schon fast 500€, und ne Grafikkarte fehlt da noch...


Gute Preis Aufstellung.
Dazu kommt noch die normale Festplatte (2 TB um auch was drauf zu bekommen auf längerer Zeit außerhalb was man auf der SSD hat) und die Graka zur Relation zur CPU schlägt mit gute 200-250€ + noch rein.
Sagen wir mal so, 800 bis knapp 900 €uronen sind realistisch um wirklich gut Glücklich zu sein (High End ist allerdings was anderes ). Damit kannst dann aber jedes momentane Spiel wirklich gut, sehr gut zocken und einer wirklich flotten Video Bearbeitung(da würde ich noch auf 16 GB RAM aufstocken) steht auch nichts im Wege. Die Unterschiede zu deinem  Lappi sind dann aber  von der Leistung eher schon Dramatisch (Gut). Das wäre dann wie VW Polo und Porsche, um es mal ein wenig zu übertreiben.


----------



## Herbboy (15. April 2017)

naja, mein Gedanke war: man kann ne HDD auch später holen, wenn zuerst nur Windows + GTA V draufsoll + ein paar Videozeugs   und als Karte REICHT eine GTX 1050 Ti für 150€ auch gut aus, die ist ja stärker als eine GTX 960. Die CPU aber wg. Videoediting eben nicht zu "klein" wählen, im ZWEIFEL dann lieber beim Gaming sparen, da man ne Grafikkarte auch leicht mal nachrüsten kann.

Denn er kam ja mit "nur" einer Nvidia 850m aus. und die ist viel schwächer als eine GTX 1050 Ti.


----------



## Batze (15. April 2017)

3 mal sowas wie GTA 5 und die Platte ist voll.
Wenn du verstehst was ich meine. natürlich ist eine Zusatzplatte nicht erstmal unbedingt notwendig, muss aber dann kommen. 
Und bei der Graka stimme ich dir nicht ganz zu, bei der neuen CPU die du da vorschlägst sollte auch die Graka dazu passen, die 1050(Ti) halte ich selbst für ein wenig zu Low, nicht schlecht, aber im Faktor für das gesamt System eher etwas unterdimensioniert, wenn auch Top für den Preis.
Aber stimmt schon, du schielst auf das Budget, da geht es dann zu 100%.


----------



## Tiramza (15. April 2017)

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das ein 2,5 GHz Notebook alles super macht, und ein Desktop PC mit 3,8 GHz nicht.....


----------



## Tiramza (15. April 2017)

Festplatte hab ich sowieso, alle meine Steam Spiele sind darauf gespeichert. Am Computer selbst Speicher ich nicht viel


----------



## Tiramza (15. April 2017)

Gaming / Multimedia COMPUTER mit 3 Jahren Garantie! | Quad-Core! AMD A8-7600 4 x 3800 MHz | 8192MB DDR3 | 2000GB S-ATA II HDD | AMD Radeon HD 8570D 4096 MB DVI/VGA mit DirectX11 Technology | USB3 | FM2+ Mainboard | 22x Dual Layer DVD-Brenner | 6 USB-Anschlüsse | Windows10 Professional 64 | GDATA Internet Security | #5059 https://www.amazon.de/dp/B01H0EAZT4/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_pqL8yb5RNEB0X

Das wäre der besagte PC

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI VNS-L31 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Herbboy (15. April 2017)

Tiramza schrieb:


> Gaming / Multimedia COMPUTER mit 3 Jahren Garantie! | Quad-Core! AMD A8-7600 4 x 3800 MHz | 8192MB DDR3 | 2000GB S-ATA II HDD | AMD Radeon HD 8570D 4096 MB DVI/VGA mit DirectX11 Technology | USB3 | FM2+ Mainboard | 22x Dual Layer DVD-Brenner | 6 USB-Anschlüsse | Windows10 Professional 64 | GDATA Internet Security | #5059 https://www.amazon.de/dp/B01H0EAZT4/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_pqL8yb5RNEB0X
> 
> Das wäre der besagte PC
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI VNS-L31 mit Tapatalk


 der taugt echt nix für Dein vorhaben, da tust Du Dir keinen gefallen mit. Die Grafikkarte ist auch lediglich die interne CPU-Grafikeinheit, das ist also gar keine richtige Grafikkarte. Und die A-CPUs von AMD sind wiederum für sehr stromsparende, aber auch eher schwache Office- oder Mulitmedia-PCs gedacht. Der Takt der CPU ist da auch nicht der Maßstab - so eine A-CPU ist mit 3,8 GHz deutlich langsamer als ein Core i5 oder Ryzen 5 mit weniger als 3,0 GHz. Die CPU-Architektur ist der entscheidende Faktor. Genau wie bei nem Auto, wo viel PS auch nicht alles sind: ein 2,5 Tonnen schwerer SVU wird mit 150 PS viel langsamer sein als ein 1,5T leichter Golf mit nur 120 PS. 

Wenn du jetzt nur Surfen willst, Office, ab und an mal ein Foto zurechtschneiden, Videos SCHAUEN: ok. Aber Video-Editing? Auf keinen Fall. Klar "geht" das, aber mit mehr Investition hast du ne dicke Steigerung. Mit nem PC für 500-600€ OHNE gute Grafikkarte wärst du jedenfalls fürs Videoediting schon mal über zig Jahre gut bedient, und dazu kannst du dann für Spiele ne Grafikkarte holen, wo du selber entscheiden kannst, wie gut sie sein soll. ca so stark wie die aus Deinem Notebook, das wird vermutlich für 100-120€ machbar sein. Aber  grad bei Grafikkarten hast du dann bei nur 50€ Aufpreis schnell mal 50% mehr Leistung.

Vlt. überschätzen wir ja Deine Ansprüche auch total - für den PREIS ist der PC natürlich okay, aber er ist eben an sich ungeeignet für das, was du beschreibst. Vor allem für Spiele, zB siehe hier https://www.notebookcheck.net/AMD-Radeon-HD-8570D.96587.0.html  da kommt was weiter unten auch GTA V, auf mittleren Details und nur bei 1366x768 als Auflösung schafft der Chip keine 30 Bilder pro Sekunde. Die 850m in Deinem Notebook schafft MEHR als das Doppelte: https://www.notebookcheck.net/NVIDIA-GeForce-GTX-850M.107795.0.html


----------



## Tiramza (15. April 2017)

Wie hoch soll ich mein Budget ansetzen? Das Geld kommt von meiner Firmung im Mai. Deswegen darf es nicht zu teuer werden [emoji5]


----------



## Herbboy (15. April 2017)

Tiramza schrieb:


> Wie hoch soll ich mein Budget ansetzen? Das Geld kommt von meiner Firmung im Mai. Deswegen darf es nicht zu teuer werden [emoji5]


 anders gefragt: was kannst du denn maximal investieren? Hast du mal geschaut, ob du für den Laptop noch was bekommen kannst? da ist oft noch rel. viel drin, weil Bastler wissen, was vlt dran ist und den reparieren können, oder die können den Ausschlachten und zB NUR das Display für 100€ verkaufen, das Netzteil für 50€ usw., so dass da für dich vlt 200€ locker noch drin sind.


----------



## Tiramza (15. April 2017)

Das NB ist super, nur leider hab ich das Problem dass sich der Computer nicht mehr mit WLAN verbinden kann


----------



## Herbboy (15. April 2017)

Tiramza schrieb:


> Das NB ist super, nur leider hab ich das Problem dass sich der Computer nicht mehr mit WLAN verbinden kann


 Moment mal, DAS ist alles? ^^  Das muss man doch lösen können. Evtl müssen nur neue Treiber her, oder du hast aus Versehen WLAN komplett abgestellt (manche Notebooks haben da nen kleinen Schalter), und wenn gar nix hilft, dann würde ich in jedem Falle zuerst mal Windows neu installieren, und wenn auch DAS nix bringt, dann kauf einfach einen WLAN-Stick für USB, die gibt es ja inzwischen auch so klein, dass die grad mal 2-3mm aus dem USB-Port rausschauen. 

Und wenn gar nix hilft UND du es mit dem WLAN-Stick nicht willst, dann verkauf es mit dem Hinweis auf das WLAN-Problem, denn für ein HP Envy mit der Ausstattung sind ohne Defekt locker immer noch 400-450€ drin, und "nur" wg. defektem WLAN sicher immer noch mehr als 300€


----------



## Tiramza (15. April 2017)

Früher oder später brauch ich etwas leistungsstarkes. Mein Envy hat schon öfter Probleme gemacht. Deswegen will ich auf einen Desktop PC kaufen. Nochmal zu den Sachen die er können muss: Spiele wie GTA oder Forza soll er auf Full HD schaffen, kein Ultra oder ähnliches. Außerdem ein paar GoPro oder Nikon Videos in Sony Vegas zusammen schnibbeln


----------



## svd (15. April 2017)

Wenn der PC nicht allzuviel kosten soll/darf, du Abstriche bei der Lautstärke und Aufrüstbarkeit machen und zudem auf modernes Zeug wie USB-3.0 verzichten  kannst, 
würde ich mir von eBay einen kleinen Rechner holen. In diesen würde ich eine GTX1050Ti pflanzen.

Insgesamt wäre der PC günstiger als eine PS4-Pro, du darfst auch mit vergleichbarer FullHD-Spieleleistung rechnen (normal ist der PC aber doch ein Stückle flotter).

Doch vor allem die Low-Profile-Version der Grafikkarte wird deutlich hörbar sein, das ist auf jeden Fall ein Nachteil. In Spielen selbst, also, wenn viel los ist, aus Erfahrung weniger das Problem. 
In Menüs oder Zwischensequenzen kann es auffällig (nervend) sein.  Aber mei, es gibt ja immer noch Headsets.

Wie gesagt, Aufrüsten oder Nachrüsten  (evtl. höchstens eine SSD für das Betriebssystem) macht bei dem Rechner dann keinen Sinn mehr.
Aber wenn du dir im Klaren bist was du bekommst, den Rechner quasi wie eine gute Spielekonsole verwendest, auf der du auch sehr gut Office- und Anwendungskram erledigen kannst, ist das mMn okay.
Wählerisch darfst du unterhalb 400€ eh nicht sein.


----------



## CoDBFgamer (16. April 2017)

Es wäre für uns alle gut zu wissen wieviel du investieren möchtest, dann können wir gute und auf dich angepasste Vorschläge machen.

Vorab mal ein paar Ideen:

CPU: Ryzen 5 1500X
Mainbord: MSI B350
Arbeitsspeicher: Patriot Viper 4
Netzteil: be quiet 
Grafikkarte: Powercolor RX480
Gehäuse: Corsair Carbide 100R

Das wäre mein Vorschlag.


----------



## Tiramza (16. April 2017)

Was ich investieren kann, kann ich noch nicht sagen. Natürlich so wenig wie möglich. Am liebsten unter 600€, mit Peripherie Geräte.


----------



## Herbboy (16. April 2017)

Tiramza schrieb:


> Früher oder später brauch ich etwas leistungsstarkes. Mein Envy hat schon öfter Probleme gemacht. Deswegen will ich auf einen Desktop PC kaufen.


 ein PC, der eindeutig stärker als das Notebook ist, kostet aber eben MINDESTENS 600€ OHNE Zubehör.


----------



## Tiramza (16. April 2017)

Naja. Dann wird das nichts mit einem PC


----------



## Herbboy (16. April 2017)

Tiramza schrieb:


> Naja. Dann wird das nichts mit einem PC


 außer du kannst das Notebook eben noch gut verkaufen, dann hast du ja 200-300€ mehr.


----------



## svd (16. April 2017)

So schnell darfst du nicht aufgeben. Gerade weil PCs so flexibel sind, gibt es immer eine Lösung für jedes Budget.
Falls etwas mehr als 400€ geht, kannst du noch immer ein Xeon-System holen und dort oben genannte GTX1050Ti verbauen.

Der Prozessor ist zwar schon etwas älter, sollte aber immerhin ein Modell mit 8 Threads sein. 8GB RAM sind dabei, 1TB HDD, Win-10-Pro vorinstalliert.
Kostet insgesamt, mit der GTX1050Ti, 430€. Für FullHD-Gaming auf Hoch reicht das bestimmt.

edit: Ach so, der Fujitso ist ja kein SFF-Gehäuse, da könntest du auch eine normal breite 1050Ti nehmen. Nur nichts verrücktes, die Standardnetzteile der Fertig-PCs sind generell schwach ausgelegt.


----------



## Tiramza (16. April 2017)

Mich lässt dieser Shinobee PC einfach nicht los [emoji40] ist dieser PC wirklich so schlecht? Das Video schneiden liegt eher im Hintergrund, da ich meinen Envy ja noch habe, und der ist zum schneiden super. Außerdem wechsel ich die Schule, und dort bekommen wir wahrscheinlich ein eigenes NB.


----------



## svd (16. April 2017)

Im Prinzip kannst du ja nehmen, was du willst. Wir können dir nur Ratschläge geben, wie du deine Leistung für das geringe Budget maximieren kannst.

Aber wenn du echt GTA5 spielen möchtest, musst du zusätzliche 150€ für eine Grafikkarte einplanen. (720p geht vielleicht. FullHD eher nicht.)


----------



## Tiramza (16. April 2017)

Würde der PC eigentlich für Forza Horizon 3 reichen?


----------



## hibana (16. April 2017)

Was heist reichen? Musst spezifischer sagen was du willst.


----------



## Tiramza (16. April 2017)

Ich spiele höchstes auf 1920x1080p.


----------



## svd (16. April 2017)

Puh, du kannst in den Shinobee wohl eine GTX750Ti einbauen, falls du auf Willhaben eine für 60€ findest. Aber auf FullHD wirst du wohl auf Mittel oder Low zurückschalten müssen.
Wenn dir das langt.


----------



## Tiramza (16. April 2017)

Mittel reicht vollkommen


----------



## Tiramza (16. April 2017)

Wenn ich mit dem Shinobee, FH3 auf Mittel und Full HD spiele, schaffe ich dann dass das Spiel flüssig läuft?


----------



## Herbboy (16. April 2017)

Tiramza schrieb:


> Mittel reicht vollkommen


 Die Frage ist, ob das Netzeil dafür geeignet ist, und wenn du den PC plus ne GTX 750 Ti kaufst, kannst du ebensogut auch nen Core i3  https://geizhals.de/intel-core-i3-7100-bx80677i37100-a1557514.html?hloc=at&hloc=de 5 für 110€, Board für 60€, 8GB RAM für 60€, billiges Gehäuse für 30€ und ein Netzteil für 40€ nehmen, dazu dann die GTX 750 Ti. Festplatte nimmst du halt die vorhandene. Das wäre dann in der Summe meiner Meinung nach stärker, weil der Core i3 besser ist. Der AMD-Prozessor in dem Shinobi KÖNNTE nämlich schwächer als die CPU in Deinem Laptop sein, dann hast du am Ende ein schwächeres Gerät als vorher.


Ohne Zusatzgrafikkarte schafft der Shinobi meiner Meinung nach auf keinen Fall so was wie FH 3. Ich hab es Dir ja verlinkt, was der Grafikchip so alles kann bzw. nicht kann.


----------



## Tiramza (16. April 2017)

Jetzt reicht's mir. Ich lass es einfach. Danke für eure Hilfe Jungs. Aber das wird nie was


----------



## Tiramza (16. April 2017)

AGANDO Silent Multimedia PC-Komplettpaket | Intel Core i3 6100 2x 3.7GHz | Intel HD Grafik 1.7GB | 8GB RAM | 500GB HDD | DVD-RW | USB3.1 | 55cm (22") TFT | Tastatur | Maus | WLAN | Windows 10 | 36 Monate Garantie | Computer für Multimedia, Gaming, Büro/Office https://www.amazon.de/dp/B06XR7HHRY/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_VF88ybCKTH02N




Kann der mehr?


----------



## hibana (16. April 2017)

warum baust nid selber? ein fertig pc für 500 Euro kann man glaub ich in die kategorie schrott stecken für games.


----------



## Tiramza (16. April 2017)

Weil ich erstens nicht das Wissen weder das Geld dazu habe


----------



## hibana (16. April 2017)

youtube videos gibt super anleitungen, für 500 greif lieber zu ner xbox kann auch forza spielen kostet die hälfte.


----------



## Herbboy (18. April 2017)

Tiramza schrieb:


> AGANDO Silent Multimedia PC-Komplettpaket | Intel Core i3 6100 2x 3.7GHz | Intel HD Grafik 1.7GB | 8GB RAM | 500GB HDD | DVD-RW | USB3.1 | 55cm (22") TFT | Tastatur | Maus | WLAN | Windows 10 | 36 Monate Garantie | Computer für Multimedia, Gaming, Büro/Office https://www.amazon.de/dp/B06XR7HHRY/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_VF88ybCKTH02N
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Die CPU wäre für Videoediting wohl besser, aber der hat halt ebenfalls keine Grafikkarte. Für Gaming also nutzlos, außer du kaufst du da noch ne Karte dazu für mind 120-130€. Es ist nun mal UNMÖGLICH, einen PC für um die 300-400€ (abzüglich des Zubehörs kostet der agando-PC ja maximal 400€) zusammenzustellen, der die Leistung Dines Notebooks bringt. Das geht einfach nicht, Basta. Außer du suchst was Gebrauchtes.

Für 500€ wäre zB der hier das beste, was als Fertig-PC zu haben wäre, und das ist auch schon nicht sooo dolle, dürfte aber wenigstens so gut wie Dein Laptop sein: https://www.amazon.de/Gaming-Multimedia-COMPUTER-Windows-64-Bit/dp/B01MTFASXY/ref=sr_1_5?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1492516363&sr=1-5&keywords=pc+gtx+750+Ti


----------



## Tiramza (18. April 2017)

shinobee i7 Gaming-PC Intel I7-920 4x2.93 GHz - nVidia Geforce GTX1050 - 8GB DDR3 - 1 TB HDD - Windows 10 - DVD±RW - Gamer PC - Gaming Computer - Desktop PC - Rechner #5197 https://www.amazon.de/dp/B01N9CF7EK/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_M9F9yb8WEKFJ6

Und damit?


----------



## Spassbremse (18. April 2017)

Tiramza schrieb:


> shinobee i7 Gaming-PC Intel I7-920 4x2.93 GHz - nVidia Geforce GTX1050 - 8GB DDR3 - 1 TB HDD - Windows 10 - DVD±RW - Gamer PC - Gaming Computer - Desktop PC - Rechner #5197 https://www.amazon.de/dp/B01N9CF7EK/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_M9F9yb8WEKFJ6
> 
> Und damit?



Das ist eine eher obskure Zusammenstellung, bei der ich unwillkürlich zusammenzucken muss.

Die CPU ist bzw. *war* nicht schlecht, allerdings ist der i7-920 vor fast *zehn Jahren* erschienen und bei den kurzen Produktzyklen ist das ein biblisches Alter. Ich gehe zwar davon aus, dass das durchaus "Neuware" ist, aber die ist dann schon recht lange in einem Lager verstaubt. 

Die GTX 1050 ist zwar aktuell, es handelt sich aber nur um die 2GB-Variante. Kann ich nicht empfehlen, 4GB sollten es heutzutage schon mindestens sein. 

Der PC ist in meinen Augen "nix Halbes und nix Ganzes".


----------



## Herbboy (18. April 2017)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Das ist eine eher obskure Zusammenstellung, bei der ich unwillkürlich zusammenzucken muss.
> 
> Die CPU ist bzw. *war* nicht schlecht, allerdings ist der i7-920 vor fast *zehn Jahren* erschienen und bei den kurzen Produktzyklen ist das ein biblisches Alter. Ich gehe zwar davon aus, dass das durchaus "Neuware" ist, aber die ist dann schon recht lange in einem Lager verstaubt.
> 
> ...


 ja, da kann es "sogar" wegen der uralten CPU und somit auch sehr altem Mainboard dazu kommen, dass es da gar keine neuen Treiber mehr gibt, obwohl welche nötig wären. 


Der hier Zb wäre dann schon ausgewogener, aber die AMD-CPU ist auch schon recht alt, schwächer ein moderner Zweikern-Prozessor von Intel, der "Hyperthreading" bietet und somit als Quasi-Vierkerner arbeitet: https://www.amazon.de/Komplett-Nvidia-1050Ti-DDR5-6300/dp/B01N7YGCRF/


----------



## Tiramza (18. April 2017)

Was würdet ihr sagen wenn ich in mein NB andere Komponenten gebe. Bessere Grafikkarte oder Prozessor....?


----------



## Herbboy (18. April 2017)

Tiramza schrieb:


> Was würdet ihr sagen wenn ich in mein NB andere Komponenten gebe. Bessere Grafikkarte oder Prozessor....?


 so was geht nicht bzw. lohnt sich nicht, denn zB Grafikchips müssen ganz speziell für das Modell passend sein, und FALLS du einen passenden findest, zahlst du sicher für einen, der besser als Deine 850m ist, allein schon 200-250€ oder mehr, zB hier wäre eine 860m Dell Alienware NVIDIA GTX 860M 2GB DDR5 Video Card | eBay  und die ist auch nur ein wenig besser.  Und ob DIE jetzt bei DIR passt, ist nicht gesagt, da es im Gegensatz zu PCs keine klaren Standards gibt.

Zudem hast du doch gesagt, dass da irgendwas nicht mehr ganz in Ordnung sei - das behebst du sicher nicht mit ner neuen CPU oder Grafikkarte,

UND ein kompletter Widerspruch: du sagst, du kannst nen PC nicht selber zusammenbauen, willst aber beim Notebook was wechseln, was 10x schwieriger ist? ^^ Das passt nicht... nen PC zusammenzubauen kann an sich jeder, der auch nen Ikea-Schrank aufbauen kann. Aber Notebooks, da kann allein das Öffnen des Gehäuses schon viel Feinarbeit benötigen, falls man da keine gute Videoanleitung findet.


----------



## Tiramza (18. April 2017)

Ich hätte das auch nicht selber gemacht. Es ging nur um den Gedanken. 
Was kostet es einen PC zusammen zustellen? Wie gesagt hätte gerne: *Arbeitsspeicher ab 8GB 
*Und mehr wie 3,8 GHz
*und eine gute Grafikkarte


----------



## Herbboy (18. April 2017)

Tiramza schrieb:


> Ich hätte das auch nicht selber gemacht. Es ging nur um den Gedanken.
> Was kostet es einen PC zusammen zustellen? Wie gesagt hätte gerne: *Arbeitsspeicher ab 8GB
> *Und mehr wie 3,8 GHz
> *und eine gute Grafikkarte


 Siehe Bild im Anhang - das wäre ein PC, der stärker als das Notebook wäre, vor allem die Grafikkarte. Zusammengestellt bei mindfactory, weiß nicht, ob du da alles bestellen kannst aus Österreich. Da fehlt nur eine Festplatte, vlt. kannst du ja die vom Notebook dafür verwenden? Technisch wäre das jedenfalls kein Problem. Ansonsten kommt noch ne Festplatte 1000GB dazu, zB eine WD Blue 1000GB für knappe 50€ https://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/1000GB-WD-Blue-WD10EZEX-64MB-3-5Zoll--8-9cm--SATA-6Gb-s_806194.html




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: DVD-Laufwerk hab ich da jetzt auch keines drin, würde ca 12-15€ kosten als Brenner.


----------



## hibana (18. April 2017)

Habe vor kurzem auch da bestellt und kann sagen es ist alles bestellbar bis auf HDD und SSD aber die gibts auch auf Amazon  bin auch aus Österreich.


----------



## Tiramza (18. April 2017)

Ich muss schon sagen, 430€ für den PC schreckt mich gar nicht so. Und dieser PC schafft dann GTA und Forza auf Full HD? So 50fps würden mir dann schon reichen


----------



## Herbboy (18. April 2017)

Tiramza schrieb:


> Ich muss schon sagen, 430€ für den PC schreckt mich gar nicht so. Und dieser PC schafft dann GTA und Forza auf Full HD? So 50fps würden mir dann schon reichen


 also, da bin ich nicht 100% sicher, aber die nächstbessere CPU kostet dann eben auch direkt 170-190€, also 80€ mehr, und ne bessere Grafikkarte 50€ mehr.  Wenn beides noch okay wäre: ein Core i7-7400 für 182€ https://geizhals.de/intel-core-i5-7400-bx80677i57400-a1553204.html?hloc=at&hloc=de   und grafikkarte ne AMD RX 470, allerdings ist das grad was kompliziert, da die RX 470 vom Markt genommen wird und gerade jetzt durch die RX 570 ersetzt wird, beide sind daher aktuell grad eher bei 200€ als bei nur 180€.

Die GTX 1050 Ti schafft GTA 5 auf 28 FPS bei MAXIMALEN Details und bei einer 10 Sekunden Sequenz, die recht anspruchsvoll ist - bei mittleren Details müssen 50 FPS drin sein. Siehe hier https://www.ht4u.net/reviews/2016/nvidia_geforce_gtx_1050_ti_pascal_fuer_fullhd_gaming/index31.php  hier sind es 42 FPS, aber ich weiß nicht, welche Detailstufe https://www.computerbase.de/2016-10/geforce-gtx-1050-ti-test/3/#diagramm-gta-v-1920-1080


----------



## Tiramza (18. April 2017)

Detailstufe brauch ich e nicht mehr als Mittel oder Niedrig. Meine Befürchtung ist dass ich das Zusammenbauen nicht schaffe


----------



## Herbboy (18. April 2017)

Tiramza schrieb:


> Detailstufe brauch ich e nicht mehr als Mittel oder Niedrig. Meine Befürchtung ist dass ich das Zusammenbauen nicht schaffe


 also, wenn Du für den Laptop einen gefunden hättest, der helfen kann, dann für nen PC erst recht 

so schwer ist das nicht. Beim Mainboard ist da der "Sockel", da macht man nen Hebel auf, Klappe auf, entfernt den Transportschutz, legt die CPU rein, was man nicht falsch machen kann (da sind Aussparungen), Klappe runter und Hebel zu. Dann Kühler drauf, Anleitung liegt bei, der wird einfach über die CPU gelegt und dann steckt man die Füße in die Haltelöcher und drückt, bis die richtig einrasten. Dann kommt der RAM-Riegel in seinen Slot, da macht man 1-2 Habelchen auf, legt den Ram rein, das geht auch nur in EINE Richtung dank einer Einbuchtung. Dann drückt man RICHTIG feste, bis der RAM einrastet und die Hebelchen dabei von selber einrasten. Dann kommt das Mainboard ins Gehäuse, vorher kommt hinten das Slotblech beim Gehäuse in die Rückseite rein, das sieht je nach mainbaord zB so aus http://www.computer-store-berlin.de/ebay/bilder/38063---ASRock-Z68-Extreme-3-Gen.3-Blende---Slotblech---IO-Shield-.JPG  und dann legt man das Mainboard vorsichtig rein, so dass die Anschlüsse genau zum Slotblech passen, und dann kommen je nach Mainboard 4-9 Schrauben passend rein, damit es festsitzt. Beim Gehäuse sind an den passenden Stellen Gewinde unter dem Mainboard.

Dann kommt das Netzteil rein, das geht auch nur auf eine Art und Weise. Stromkabel dran, da kann man auch nix falsch machen. Grafikkarte in den passenden Slot, mit ner Schraube am Gehäuse fixieren. Ggf. noch Stromkabel für die Grafikkarte dran.  Strom an die Gehäuselüfter. Laufwerk(e) einbauen, erklärt sich auch von selber. Sata- und Stromkabel dran.

Das beste ist, wenn man es in nem Video mal in Ruhe anschaut, dann ist es viel einfacher als wenn man es nur liest


----------



## Tiramza (18. April 2017)

Mein Laptop war schon fertig  kannst du mir noch eine andere Festplatte vorschlagen? Die WD Blue kann nicht nach Ö gesendet werden, der Rest schon


----------



## Herbboy (18. April 2017)

Tiramza schrieb:


> Mein Laptop war schon fertig  kannst du mir noch eine andere Festplatte vorschlagen? Die WD Blue kann nicht nach Ö gesendet werden, der Rest schon


 siehe hibanas hinweis, du musst die Platte wohl bei Amazon oder so bestellen. da gibt es die WD Blue auch https://www.amazon.de/Blue-WD10EZEX-Interne-Festplatte-Zoll/dp/B0088PUEPK


----------



## hibana (18. April 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> siehe hibanas hinweis, du musst die Platte wohl bei Amazon oder so bestellen. da gibt es die WD Blue auch https://www.amazon.de/Blue-WD10EZEX-Interne-Festplatte-Zoll/dp/B0088PUEPK



Diese geht nicht nach Österreich es gehen nicht alle https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B01LY65EVG/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 das ist miene kosten eh das selbe  und wird gelifert meine ist schon da.

EDIT wohl amazon fehler jz zeigt es mir diese auch so an das sie nicht versandt wird........bin prime kunde vielleicht spielt das ne rolle


----------



## Tiramza (18. April 2017)

@hibana
Ist das die selbe?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hibana (18. April 2017)

ja. 1tb


----------



## Tiramza (18. April 2017)

Wie sieht's mit Betriebssystem aus?


----------



## Herbboy (18. April 2017)

Da kannst auch irgendeine andere 1000GB, 7200 U/Min und mit Sata-Anschluss nehmen. Auch wenn es vlt. bei Dir vor Ort ein Angebot gibt, zb hat MediaMarkt auch teilweise interne Festplatten im Sortiment. Sollte aber dann wirklich maximal 60€ für 1000GB sein.

Windows könntest du vom Laptop vlt weiterverwenden, da müsste ja ein Key dabei sein. Ansonsten bei eBay nach Win 10 64 Bit schauen, home oder pro, da gibt es einige Händler, die fast 100% positive Wertungen haben und Key verkaufen, die meist aus Firmen-Pools stammen, die zu viele Keys eingekauft hatten. Dann kommst du auch mit nur um die 10-15€ aus.


----------



## Tiramza (18. April 2017)

Danke für eure Hilfe  Hab da jetzt eine Liste gemacht, fällt euch noch was ein?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hibana (18. April 2017)

die ls sind halt schrott ne aber ist ja ne budget sache bei dir  unde ich bin soundverrückt^^


----------



## Tiramza (18. April 2017)

Ich eigentlich auch, Spotify läuft die ganze Zeit und bei Forza würde ich gerne die Motoren gut hören. Was schlägst du vor?


----------



## Herbboy (18. April 2017)

Tiramza schrieb:


> Ich eigentlich auch, Spotify läuft die ganze Zeit und bei Forza würde ich gerne die Motoren gut hören. Was schlägst du vor?


 tja, guter Sound kostet halt auch. Aber wie hast du denn bisher gehört? ^^  haben Dir die Notebook-Tröten gereicht? DANN reichen auch die Logitechs. Ansonsten aber würde ich nicht unter 60-70€ für Stereo ausgeben, oder nimm Kopfhörer, zB diese hier hätten für den preis nen echt guten Sound. 

https://www.thomann.de/de/superlux_hd660.htm  oder https://www.thomann.de/de/superlux_hd_330.htm  die 660 sind "geschlossen", schotten dich also relativ stark ab, die 330 sind halboffen, da kommt also auch Sound von außen leichter zu Dir (zB Klingeln, oder wenn dich einer ruft), aber man hört auch das, was du grad hörst, rel. gut mit.

Aber guter Sound, das ist was, was man sich 1x "teuer" kauft und dann SEHR lange nutzt. Damals, als ich noch in der Schule war, gab es in Sachen Technik fast nix, Handys waren noch nicht erfunden, PCs hatten auch nur die absoluten "nerds", aber Hifi: das war DAS Thema für die Jungs zwischen 12 und 18. Und da haben viele dann eben EIN Mal nen halbwegs guten Verstärker, CD-Player und Boxen geholt, das kostet dann aber eben (auf heute umgerechnet) Minimum 500-600€. Aber: die meisten meiner Bekannten haben das Zeug nun schon seit 25-30 Jahren, lediglich der Verstärker wurde bei manchen mal neu gekauft, damit man Surroundsound nutzen kann.  Inzwischen gibt es ja  (im Gegensatz zu früher) auch sehr viele gute Boxensets, ohne dass man nen extra Verstärker braucht. Vlt. lass Dir mal beim nächsten Geburtstag oder so ein gutes Boxenset schenken, die, die ich meine, nennen sich auch "Nahfeldmonitore" und gibt es so ab 150-200€, noch teurere klingen dann halt auch noch besser. und nur 2.0, kein Subwoofer - da hast du mehr Klang und kein schwammiges Gewumme   die Teile sind dann auch was größer und bringen selber genug Bass.


----------



## Tiramza (18. April 2017)

Die Notebook Tröten[emoji5]  Mein envy hatte eine beats leiste verbaut


----------



## hibana (18. April 2017)

Superlux Kopfhörer bekommst Sound die kein Logitech Lautsprecher der Welt zustande bringt


----------



## hibana (18. April 2017)

Tiramza schrieb:


> Die Notebook Tröten[emoji5]  Mein envy hatte eine beats leiste verbaut



Wie gesagt Superlux Kopfhörer 20-30 Euro und der sound ist 10 mal besser und das ist nicht übertrieben ^^ da ist Transparenz, Ortung, Tiefen,Mitten,Höhen nicht nur einheitsbrei und matschbass.


----------



## Herbboy (18. April 2017)

Tiramza schrieb:


> Die Notebook Tröten[emoji5]  Mein envy hatte eine beats leiste verbaut


  Beats ist viel Marketingesabbel   Die Beats-Kopfhörer sind zB VÖLLIG überteuert, das ist eher ein Lifestyle-Produkt. Den klang kriegst du auch für die Hälfte, und bei nem Notebook ist es wegen der Baugröße und der Positionierung unmöglich, "guten" Sound zu bekommen, weil du da eben nur sehr flache Lautsprecher einbauen kannst - da ist selbst ein 20-30€ Boxenset dann besser, weil du da dann eben zwei Boxen nutzen kannst, die auch ein gewisses Volumen haben, um Klang zu erzeugen.

Falls Kopfhörer okay wären, würde ich echt die Superlux nehmen, und vlt dann mal wie schon oben geschrieben solche Nahfeldmonitore mal wünschen oder drauf sparen.


----------



## Tiramza (18. April 2017)

Ich hab lieber Boxen, auch wenn der klang bei Köpfhörern sicher besser ist  ich will halt auch Musik hören wenn ich mal nicht direkt vorm Rechner sitze sondern auch im Bett oder am Balkon


----------



## hibana (18. April 2017)

Dann nimm ein paar Euro mehr in die Hand https://www.willhaben.at/iad/myprofile/editad?adId=199327336&page=1 klingen auch um einiges besser wie die Logis.


----------



## Herbboy (18. April 2017)

Kauf ruhig die Logitechs, WENN du dann in naher Zukunft mal gute Boxen nachholst. Ansonsten aber, wenn du weißt, dass du in den nächsten 2-3 Jahren nix neues willst, würde ich nicht unter 70-80€ ausgeben. Der Mehrwert durch den Sound ist das aber auch absolut wert. Das wirst du vor allem dann merken, wenn du mal im Zimmer dann 30€-Boxen mit welchen ab 70€ vergleichst.


----------



## Tiramza (18. April 2017)

Zur Zeit kann ich ja noch nicht sagen was ich ausgeben kann. Das weiß ich erst am 6.Mai wenn ich sehe was ich von meinen Verwandten bekomme [emoji5]  also ihr könnt mir alles vorschlagen, natürlich nicht zu teuer. Also was meint ihr für Boxen?


----------



## hibana (18. April 2017)

https://www.willhaben.at/iad/myprofile/editad?adId=199327336&page=1 Die ich verlinkt habe sind für den Preis unschlagbar. Die kosten normal 100 aufwärts.


----------



## Tiramza (18. April 2017)

Wenn ich da drauf klicke komm ich zu meinen eigenen Anzeigen[emoji16]


----------



## hibana (18. April 2017)

Tiramza schrieb:


> Wenn ich da drauf klicke komm ich zu meinen eigenen Anzeigen[emoji16]




https://www.willhaben.at/iad/kaufen...0-lautsprechersystem-44-watt-aktiv-199327336/ 

und jz ?^^


----------



## Tiramza (18. April 2017)

Schauen gut aus  hab jetzt welche gefunden die schauen viel versprechend aus


----------



## hibana (18. April 2017)

Welche hast du gefunden?


----------



## Tiramza (18. April 2017)

Edifier M1360 2.1 Lautsprechersystem/pc-lautsprecher mit Kabelfernbedienung https://www.amazon.de/dp/B003TWN6HU/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_5rN9yb8SZA23R


----------



## hibana (18. April 2017)

ist ja das gleiche wie bei den logis ich meins nur gut die ich aufgeführt habe sind ´´Monitore´´ kosten ein wenig mehr aber wie Herby schon sagte das zahlt sich aus und relativiert sich in der Sekunde in der du das erste mal mit sowas hörts  aber musst du wissen.


----------



## Herbboy (18. April 2017)

Die mit Subwoofer haben halt immer einen "schwammigeren" Klang, weil die kleinen Lautsprecher SO klein sind, dass sie kaum Klang bringen, und der Subwoofer übertüncht das dann mit Bass. Boxen ohne Sub haben (vor allem günstige) halt wenig Bass, dafür einen klareren Sound mit mehr Details. Das sollte man halt wissen. An sich wurden PC-Boxen mit Subwoofer nur "erfunden", weil man früher nicht genug Platz auf dem Tisch hatte, und dank Sub hatte man trotz Mini-Boxen auch nennenswert Bass mit dabei. Normalerweise macht ein Sub nämlich nur Sinn, wenn man schon SEHR gute Boxen als Basis hat.

Für die 35€ sind die Edifier bei Amazon aber okay, sind aber Welten entfernt vom Klang von Boxen, die selbst gebraucht noch 60€ kosten


----------



## Tiramza (18. April 2017)

Bis jetzt hab ich so einen AUX Radio genutzt, der ist super. Im Notfall nehme ich denn 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hibana (18. April 2017)

Sag ich doch  ich würe dsas gar nicht Bass bezeichnen was die 3.1 da liefern, eigentlich braucht Musik keinen Subwoofer gute Stand LS liefern eh bis 30 herz und mehr ^^


----------



## Tiramza (18. April 2017)

LOGITECH Z150 Speaker 2.0 Midnight Black https://www.amazon.de/dp/B00EUUXFFS/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_LLN9ybA21VTA2


Die sind sehr billig, was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## hibana (18. April 2017)

ganz erlich nochmal logitech ist logitech die haben die z901 die kosten über 200 meine um 60 waren 5 mal besser.......aus so kleinen teilen kann nix kommen. music braucht volumen.


----------



## McDrake (18. April 2017)

Die siln wirklich billig.
Ist aber ein Unterschied zu günstig 


Für Radiosendungen nebenbei ok. Sonst, sehr schwacher Sound, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.


----------



## Tiramza (18. April 2017)

Genius SP-HF1250B 2-Wege Aktivbox Lautsprecher (40 Watt RMS) https://www.amazon.de/dp/B00AY9ZZTI/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_iRN9ybQV7E72R


So was?


----------



## hibana (18. April 2017)

Schon Besser aber bei Sound gilt wirklich du bekommst was du bezahlst.


----------



## Herbboy (18. April 2017)

Tiramza schrieb:


> Genius SP-HF1250B 2-Wege Aktivbox Lautsprecher (40 Watt RMS) https://www.amazon.de/dp/B00AY9ZZTI/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_iRN9ybQV7E72R
> 
> 
> So was?


 Du MUSST jetzt nicht 2.0 nehmen. Aber die Genius haben vermutlich nen besseren Gesamtklang. Du wirst zwar nicht so viel "Wumms" haben, aber viel mehr Details hören als mit nem gleichteuren 2.1-System


----------



## Tiramza (23. April 2017)

Nach 2 maligen Abstürzen meines Notebooks und der danach folgenden Fehlermeldungen, die ich beheben konnte, läuft mein Envy wieder ganz normal und kann sich wieder mit dem Internet verbinden. Jetzt kommt die Frage auf, würde mein Notebook Forza Horizon 3 auf Full HD schaffen? Hat ja GTA auch auf durchgehenden 50fps geschafft


----------



## Herbboy (24. April 2017)

Tiramza schrieb:


> Nach 2 maligen Abstürzen meines Notebooks und der danach folgenden Fehlermeldungen, die ich beheben konnte, läuft mein Envy wieder ganz normal und kann sich wieder mit dem Internet verbinden. Jetzt kommt die Frage auf, würde mein Notebook Forza Horizon 3 auf Full HD schaffen? Hat ja GTA auch auf durchgehenden 50fps geschafft


Das sollte an sich problemlos gehen. Gibt es nicht auch ne Demo-Version? Oder ist die nur für xbox?


----------



## Tiramza (24. April 2017)

Ja gibt es, die lade ich gerade runter


----------

